# G-Sync Monitor mit WQHD gesucht



## Dusty22 (25. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor zum Zocken und habe mich sowohl hier, als auch anderweitig viel zu dem Thema belesen... und je mehr ich lese, desto unsicherer werde ich. Zunächst einmal zu den üblichen Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Grundsätzlich wollte ich irgendwo bei +- 600€ rauskommen, wenn es etwas mehr wird, ist es auch okay, deutlich mehr sollte es aber nicht werden. 


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ich besitze zur Zeit einen Acer H277HUSMIDPX, 27", IPS Panel, WQHD, 60hz. Da ich bei einem Kumpel letztens an einem 144hz Monitor gezockt habe würde ich mich gerne dahingehend verbessern, denn ich fand das schon ziemlich stark. Dagegen kam mir mein Monitor beim Zocken zu Hause dann irgendwie komisch vor...^^
Übrigens falls den gerne jemand haben will kann er mich ja anschreiben .


3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Zur Zeit habe ich eine GTX 980 Gaming 4G, die jetzt aber an meinen Bruder geht. Ich will mir dafür die GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH holen. 


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Hauptsächlich werde ich den Monitor fürs Gaming benutzen (Rainbow Six Siege, BF1, Wildlands und was eben noch so schönes kommt).

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Da ich jetzt schon WQHD habe, würde ich auch gerne dabei bleiben. IPS muss nicht unbedingt sein, da ich eh gerade vor dem PC sitze und nicht seitlich draufschaue und auch nicht so richtig begeistert von der IPS Lotterie bin. Min. 144hz sollte er haben und G-Sync unterstützen. 


Ich habe mich wie gesagt schon ausführlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe eben auch schon ein paar Modelle gefunden, die in Frage kommen würden:

Dell S2716DG
Dell S2416DG
Asus ROG PG278Q
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz

Ich bin da total hin und hergerissen. Bei Asus und Acer schreckt mich die QS total ab. Ich finde es ist eine absolute Frechheit, ein so teures Produkt so oft so schlecht herauszugeben (gibt ja diverse Rezensionen die Staubeinschlüsse, tote Pixel usw. bemängeln). Außerdem habe ich schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass Probleme erst nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen aufgetreten sind. Ich habe eben auch keine Lust den Monitor zig mal einzutauschen. Deshalb habe ich eben auch Abstand von den IPS Panels der beiden Hersteller genommen - das ist ja Russisch Roulette...
Bei dem Dell bin ich über die Gammawert Problematik gestolpert und bin mir eben nicht sicher, in wie weit sich das mit einem ICC Profil und ein paar Einstellungen aus der Welt schaffen lässt - gibt da ja auch unterschiedliche Aussagen zu. Dafür scheint Dell ja aber sehr guten Service zu haben und auch keine schrottigen Modelle rauszuschicken. 
Beim Acer stört mich auch ein klein wenig das Design, ich finde es doch ein wenig zu übertrieben auf Gaming gestylt - da hätte ich mir was schlichteres gewünscht. Aber wenn der super gut ist, dann könnte ich darüber sicherlich hinwegsehen. 
Der Dell S2416DG hat auch WQHD und sogar 165hz, dafür aber nur 24 Zoll. Da frage ich mich, ob WQHD da überhaupt richtig zur Geltung kommt und ob die 24" nicht zu klein sind (werde ich mir die Tage auch noch mal anschauen im Laden, 24 neben 27 Zoll). 

Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Jedes Mal wenn ich denke, ich habe ein vernünftiges Modell gefunden, finde ich wieder irgendeinen Haken...! Ist der Dell von der Bildqualität denn bei entsprechender Einstellung genauso gut wie ein "problemfreier" Asus oder Acer? Hat jemand mal die drei live vergleichen können?


----------



## Erok (25. September 2016)

Hi 

Bei der Handelsfabrik Köln bekommst Du den Asus ROG PG278Q für 529 Euro versandkostenfrei : ASUS ROG PG278Q Monitor Monitore

Die Handelsfabrik Köln ist quasi das Zentral-Lager von Asus in Deutschland. Hier kaufst Du also direkt beim Hersteller mit voller Garantie.

Die Monitore wurden mal auf einer Messe aufgebaut, und danach wieder verpackt. So gesehen sind sie zwar "Gebraucht" aber das von Asus selbst, und zudem kannst Du Dir sicher sein, daß sie keine Pixelfehler haben. Würde Asus einen Monitor auf einer Messe mit Fehlern ausstellen, würden sie sich selbst ins Knie schiessen.

Und günstiger als 529 Euro wirst Du den Monitor nicht mehr bekommen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dusty22 (25. September 2016)

Also das ist mal ein echt ordentliches Angebot, da hast du wohl recht. Und technisch werden die sicherlich gut sein, wäre ja blamabel, wenn man welche mit nem Haufen Pixelfehler und der gleichen ausstellt. Hast du selber Erfahrung mit der Handelsfabrik bzw. den ausgelieferten Monitoren? Sind da großartige Gebrauchsspuren dran? Aber ich denke mal, dass ich es da auf nen Versuch ankommen lasse - erstens hat man ja Rückgaberecht und zweitens 3 Jahre Garantie, das ist ja schon mal was. 

Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand den Dell, den Acer und den Asus direkt verglichen hat. Wobei momentan der Preis ja ganz klar für den Asus spricht, auch wenn kein Kabel dabei ist... aber das ist ja dann auch noch locker drin 

Herrlich, wollte ihn gerade bestellen... Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar =(... also alles wieder auf Null bzw hoffen, dass noch mal was nachkommt da...


----------



## orca113 (26. September 2016)

Hallo, ich verwende die IPS WQHD Variante dieses Monitors und ich möchte das IPS nie mehr missen. Möchte kein TN mehr. Aber dann kostet der Monitor auch knapp über 800€ Ist dann der PG279Q. Asus ROG PG279Q 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wie gesagt ich bin von meinem Exemplar total begeistert. Würde jederzeit wieder den Aufpreis zum PG278Q zahlen.

Sicherlich machst du mit dem PG278Q ebefalls keinen Fehler.

Bei den meisten Händlern kostet er zwischen 600-700€. Ist zwar ärgerlich das du ihn bei der Handelsfabrik nicht bekommen hast aber ich denke auch sonst ist er online in deinem Budget.


----------



## Max.Schrott (26. September 2016)

Ich verwende seit ein paar Tagen den Dell S2716DG. Ich fand es total unproblematisch die Einstellungen über OSD, ICC von TFTcentral anzupassen. Das Bild ist nach meinem Geschmack nun hervorragend. Auch, dass es sich "nur" um ein TN Panel handelt (hatte vorher IPS) finde ich nicht tragisch, den auch die verfügbaren Testberichte attestieren dem Dell ein konkurrenzfähiges Bild.

Für unter 600 ist dieser aktuell zu bekommen. Ich würde ihn so wieder kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Nur funktioniert das ICC Profil in Spielen leider nicht.


----------



## Dusty22 (26. September 2016)

Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken 

Wenn Dell nicht die Gamma Probleme hätte würde ich den glatt nehmen, aber wenn das ICC Profil in Games nicht funktioniert ist die Bildqualität ja wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht so berauschend - und ich habe keinen Bock erst Hin und Her zu tricksen, damit ich ein vernünftiges Bild habe. Die IPS Panels sind mir zu viel Glücksspiel und die TN Panels muss man ja auch schauen, dass man einen vernünftigen abkriegt. Es kann doch einfach nicht wahr sein, dass kein Hersteller da mal ein vernünftiges Produkt rausbringt, gerade bei den Preisen - dass ohne Lotto zu spielen mal top ist und bei dem es die AUSNAHME ist, wenn mal was nicht in Ordnung ist. Ich dreh noch durch... zu dem Asus 271 als TN Panel findet man ja leider wenig und die anderen haben ja alle ihre Problemchen... wahrscheinlich einfach Augen zu machen und auf einen Zeigen und der wirds dann 

Interessant finde ich aber auch, dass die Kaufempfehlung von PCGH der Dell ist und da kein Wort über die Gamma Geschichte verloren wird.... der Asus und der Acer werden gar nicht erwähnt und lassen sich als TN auch nicht mal mehr im Einkaufsführer finden...


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Wenn du ordentliche Monitortests willst, guck bei Prad oder tftcentral.
PCGH wäre da nicht meine erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Dusty22 (26. September 2016)

@Max.Schrott: merkst du denn einen Unterschied Desktop-In Game? Bzw. wie findest du den Monitor beim Zocken?

Habe bei PRAD und tftcentral mal nachgelesen. Bei PRAD gibts weder den Dell noch den Acer. Bei tftcentral gibts den Acer auch nicht... das ist echt spärlich, was man da an Infos so kriegen kann zu dem Modell. 
Zum Dell sagt tftcentral, dass der mit dem Gamma Wert fürs Gaming ja ganz in Ordnung ist, bzw. genau dafür optimiert scheint. Von daher wäre es ja ggf. gar nicht schlimm, wenn der Gamma Wert wieder auf Standard geht wenn man In Game ist. 
Zum Asus sagt tftcentral, dass der insgesamt ganz ordentlich ist, wobei die vermutlich auch ein gut überprüftes Modell von Asus zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen haben werden . Da sind eben nur etwas wenig Anschlüsse vorhanden...

Irgendwie bringt mich das alles nicht so richtig weiter. Alles irgendwie gut, aber überall gibts nen Haken. Kanns nicht einfach ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau geben? Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Acer?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Guck mal hier.
Monitorwahl bis +-600 Euro


----------



## Max.Schrott (26. September 2016)

Hast du den Test bei TFTcentral gelesen? Ich bin mit der Gaming Performance des Dell zufrieden. Das sagen auch die Testergebnisse. Im Test von TFTcentral wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die dealt settings eher fürs Gaming gemacht sind für den Desktopbetrieb (Internet, Bildbearbeitung, Office) gibt es dann ein ICC Profil.

fürcmich ein klasse Monitor. Ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Dusty22 (1. Oktober 2016)

So, habe jetzt noch mal rumgestöbert und wollte mir erst den Dell holen, da das mit der Handelsfabrik ja leider nicht geklappt hat. Dann bin ich aber spaßenshalber heute noch mal auf der Seite der Handelsfabrik gewesen und da gab es gerade den Asus PG279q für 649,- im Angebot. Da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen. Ist ja nur geringfügig teurer, dafür habe ich ja dann aber ein IPS Panel. Bin mal sehr gespannt in welchem Zustand der hier ankommt - aber wenn es mir nicht passt kann ich ihn ja immer noch zurückgeben. Allerdings habe ich noch mal ne Frage: der Monitor kommt ja ohne Kabel, brauche ich da ein spezielles Displayport Kabel? Oder kann ich da quasi jedes nehmen?


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Glückwunsch!!! Drücke dir die Dauem das du auch so ein gutes Exemplar bekommst wie ich habe. Lass dich nicht kirre machen von den Leuten im Internet die Horrorstorys über diesen Monitor schreiben. Habe gerade nach längerem mal wieder gespielt und das Bild und die Farben hauen mich jedes mal um.

Du kannst jede DP Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Trash123 (1. Oktober 2016)

Habe mir jetzt mal den Aus MG279Q dort bestellt und bin mal gespannt. 100€ weniger als bei MF. Nun ja, muss halt noch Kabel dazu kaufen...


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal den Aus MG279Q dort bestellt und bin mal gespannt. 100€ weniger als bei MF. Nun ja, muss halt noch Kabel dazu kaufen...



Nicht wenn ihr trotzdem Kabel dabei habt. Habe schonmal von Leuten gehört die dort den Monitor "ohne Kabel" gekauft haben und es lag trotzdem bei.


----------



## Trash123 (1. Oktober 2016)

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen


----------



## chaotium (1. Oktober 2016)

Beim DP Kabel müsst ihr schauen ob es 165 Hz unterstützt. Ich hatte mal bei Amazon eins gekauft das konnte nur 85Hz


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Denke inzwischen sollte es nur noch die 1.4 DP Kabel geben. Das kann das


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2016)

Meines wissens war es ein 1.4 Kabel o.o


----------



## MorbidMartin (3. Oktober 2016)

Haben schon öfter in dem Laden den PG279Q gehabt. Ich interessiere mich auch für den Monitor. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bereu den Kauf nicht. Klar er ist so teuer wie ne Grafikkarte. Aber wer 800 Euro ne Graka kauft, da kann man sich das auch noch leisten.
Bester Bildschirm den ich hatte


----------



## MorbidMartin (3. Oktober 2016)

Und diesen Shop , kann Mann den empfehlen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2016)

öhm welchen Shop?


----------



## MorbidMartin (3. Oktober 2016)

Den hier oben im Thread erwähnten Handelfabrik Köln. 
@Dusty22
Könntest du ihn schon testen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty22 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ne, habe ihn ja erst Samstag bestellt und da heute ja Feiertag ist wird er wohl erst gegen Ende der Woche hier sein denke ich.


----------



## MorbidMartin (3. Oktober 2016)

OK , schreib mal bitte deine Eindrücke. Schwanke zwischen dem 248Q und dem 279Q !

FullHD , IPS , GSync wäre meine erste Wahl , so etwas gibt es aber nicht.
Könnte sein dass mir der 248Q auch reicht , trotz des nur TN Panels.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ernsthaft WQHD IPS und 144 bzw 165 hz sind der Hammer[emoji106] g-Sync nicht zu vergessen. PG279Q


----------



## MorbidMartin (3. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft WQHD IPS und 144 bzw 165 hz sind der Hammer[emoji106] g-Sync nicht zu vergessen. PG279Q



Warum denkst du dass der PG279Q besser ist ?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2016)

Grösser, mehr Auflösung, besseres Panel, aber auch sehr teuer.
Ich würd da eher den PG278Q nehmen, wenn es denn Asus sein muss.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Grösser, mehr Auflösung, besseres Panel, aber auch sehr teuer.
> Ich würd da eher den PG278Q nehmen, wenn es denn Asus sein muss.



Ja und aktuell ist der Preis auf ca. 650€ gefallen. Vor kurzem noch 850€


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2016)

Der PG278Q kostet schon die ganze Zeit soviel.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja aber der PG279Q nicht. Der hat angefangen mit 850€


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2016)

Der kostet ja auch immer noch 800€.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

JA du hast recht. Mir sprang bei Amazon "ab 650€" ins Auge aber das war dann B Ware wie ich gerade gesehen habe. Neu kostet er nun um die 800€ 

Hatte damals Glück gehabt. Er wurde plötzlich im Preisvergleich bei einem Händler für knapp 600€ angeboten neu. Habe dann bestellt und kurz darauf eine Mail vom Händler bekommen das es bei diesem Angebot ein Versehen war. Darauf hin bot er mir den Monitor aber dann für 750€ an und ich habe zugeschlagen. Bis heute bereue ich es nicht und freue mich jedes mal an dem tollen Bild.


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es schon was Neues zu vermelden ?


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

ja genau! Los Leute berichtet endlich!!!


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2016)

OT: heute ist der Moni MG279Q von der Handelsfabrik geliefert worden. Es waren "alle" Kabel dabei. Super Bild und keine Pixelfehler!!!


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> OT: heute ist der Moni MG279Q von der Handelsfabrik geliefert worden. Es waren "alle" Kabel dabei. Super Bild und keine Pixelfehler!!!



Glückwunsch!!!! Hoffe du hast mindestens soviel Freude wie ich damit!


----------



## Emani (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich habeseit paar Tagen den Dell S2716DG und bin damit sehr zufrieden. FInde die Farben nicht zu knallig und auch nicht zu blass. Sehr schön mit G-Sync und 144 hz in Battlefield zu spielen


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2016)

Muss den Moni zwar noch einstellen, aber trotzdem mal ne Runde BF gezockt. Musste zwar ein paar Regler runter stellen, aber es sieht trotzdem besser aus als FHD!


----------



## MorbidMartin (6. Oktober 2016)

Reichen würde mir ja , 24 Zoll Full HD GSync 144Hz IPS.
Sowas habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.

Was außer dem PG279Q ist denn noch zu empfehlen ?
@Trash123 Hast du eine AMD Karte ?


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja, hab ne AMD . Ist aber noch eine HD 7950. Mit dem Upgrade warte ich noch bis Vega raus ist, dann entscheide ich mich was es wird. Außerdem kann der Moni Freesync nur bis 90Hz. Mir waren die 144Hz, das IPS-Display und der Preis wichtiger.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Freesync kannst du ja eh nicht nutzen.


----------



## Dusty22 (7. Oktober 2016)

So, mein Monitor (PG 279Q) ist heute auch angekommen. Die Abwicklung über die Handelsfabrik war super, herzlichen Dank noch mal für den Tipp. Der Monitor sieht richtig stark aus, die Beleuchtung im Fuß finde ich super. Bei mir wurden keine Kabel mitgeliefert (außer Strom natürlich), aber das stand ja auch so mit dabei. Habe mir über die Handelsfabrik einfach gleich das Originalkabel für 5€ mitbestellt. Der Monitor hat einen ganz kleinen Kratzer am Fuß, aber der fällt kaum auf. Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt weder tote Pixel noch IPS Glow (falls vorhanden, dann weniger als bei meinem vorherigen und da war es schon fast nicht da) festgestellt, habe aber auch noch keine Zeit gehabt mal ne Runde zu zocken. Das einzige wo ich noch etwas ratlos bin ist folgendes: ich kann maximal 144hz auswähöen (sollten ja theoretisch sogar 165hz sein). Weiß da jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es das Kabel ist, allerdings ist es ja ein original Kabel von Asus... wäre ja eigentlich quatsch wenn das die 165hz nicht darstellen könnte?!

Ich kann den Monitor bis jetzt auf jeden Fall absolut empfehlen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat den bei der Handelsfabrik günstig zu kriegen: ZUSCHLAGEN!


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (7. Oktober 2016)

Dusty22 schrieb:


> So, mein Monitor (PG 279Q) ist heute auch angekommen. Die Abwicklung über die Handelsfabrik war super, herzlichen Dank noch mal für den Tipp. Der Monitor sieht richtig stark aus, die Beleuchtung im Fuß finde ich super. Bei mir wurden keine Kabel mitgeliefert (außer Strom natürlich), aber das stand ja auch so mit dabei. Habe mir über die Handelsfabrik einfach gleich das Originalkabel für 5€ mitbestellt. Der Monitor hat einen ganz kleinen Kratzer am Fuß, aber der fällt kaum auf. Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt weder tote Pixel noch IPS Glow (falls vorhanden, dann weniger als bei meinem vorherigen und da war es schon fast nicht da) festgestellt, habe aber auch noch keine Zeit gehabt mal ne Runde zu zocken. Das einzige wo ich noch etwas ratlos bin ist folgendes: ich kann maximal 144hz auswähöen (sollten ja theoretisch sogar 165hz sein). Weiß da jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es das Kabel ist, allerdings ist es ja ein original Kabel von Asus... wäre ja eigentlich quatsch wenn das die 165hz nicht darstellen könnte?!
> 
> Ich kann den Monitor bis jetzt auf jeden Fall absolut empfehlen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat den bei der Handelsfabrik günstig zu kriegen: ZUSCHLAGEN!



Du musst im OC Menü den Monitor erst auf 165Hz übertakten und dann neu starten. Erst dann gehen 165Hz.


----------



## Dusty22 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ah, danke . Das Menue ist übrigens erste Sahne. Super gut zu bedienen mit dem kleinen Joystick, da kann sich der ein oder andere Hersteller noch mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## MorbidMartin (7. Oktober 2016)

Wie teuer war er in diesem Shop ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Domeopc (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich schaue 5 male am Tage vorbei um zu schauen Ob es wieder kommt


----------



## Dusty22 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe 649 bezahlt. Also deutlich günstiger als neu und er ist ja quasi neuwertig. Hat auch noch die vollen 3 Jahre Garantie, sogar mit Pick up Service. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MorbidMartin (8. Oktober 2016)

Auf jeden Fall , für den Preis kann mann nicht meckern. Würd ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Domeopc (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auf Ricardo in die Schweiz einen Fast neuwertigen Asus Pg279q gekauft für 555 Schweizer Franken ca.  500 Euro, monitor ist 3 Monate alt mit Garantie und das Monitor ist der Hammer,  nach 2 Std Gebrauch ist der Hintergrund immer noch schwarz und keine grossen Mängeln oder Fehler, ich glaube ich habe einen sehr guten Deal gemacht dss monitor für diesen Preis zu kaufen


----------



## MorbidMartin (11. Oktober 2016)

Was ist dieses Ricardo und schicken die auch nach Deutschland ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Domeopc (11. Oktober 2016)

Ricardo ist in der Schweiz die größte online Verkaufs platform wie eBay in Deutschland 
Www.ricardo.ch

Eine Frage zur kalibration, auf TFT Central steht Helligkeit auf 25 machen, ist das nicht ein bißchen zu tief?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Das musst du für dich selber entscheiden.
Ich habe meinen Z35 im idle immer auf 0 stehen.


----------



## Rwk (11. Oktober 2016)

Domeopc schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur kalibration, auf TFT Central steht Helligkeit auf 25 machen, ist das nicht ein bißchen zu tief?


Hängt ein bisschen von deiner Umgebung ab. Sitzt du eher in einer dunklen Ecke, sind die 25 Helligkeit besonders empfehlenswert.
Wenn du ein sehr helles Zimmer hast, könnten dir 25 zu dunkel vorkommen.
Hab bei meinem Dell auch die empfohlenen 26 gelassen, das gefällt mir sehr gut. Vor allem weiße Fenster, Webseiten usw. strahlen nicht ganz so penetrant auf die Augen.


----------



## Domeopc (12. Oktober 2016)

Ok danke für die infos


----------

